# Broadhead for short draw



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

Looking for broadhead ideas for a female shooter.. Hoyte vixon,55lb draw with 24 inch arrows easton 8.3gpi (yes she's a little short at 4 ft 11inch).. Inside of 20 yards max shooting.. I picked up some muzzy 4 blade 100gr 1 inch cut,but not sure how the penetration would be.. Any ideas?


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

In my opinion 55 lbs isn't overly light. Should be no problem. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

triplelunger said:


> In my opinion 55 lbs isn't overly light. Should be no problem.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


It's more the short draw then light..


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

I may not have been the right person to chime in, as I tend to avoid over thinking this stuff. I have no idea how much my arrows weigh, nor how fast my arrows are traveling. I just don't see any red flags in my simplistic view of a 24" arrow shot out of a 55lb bow. My thought would be any sharp broadhead would do the trick.
Maybe someone with more technical expertise will chime in.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

100gr Buzzcuts. Arrow weight in the 340gr range with normal components. You won't hear this often from me but maybe a little more insert weight, brass maybe, to improve FOC? Going to a bigger head to gain mass/FOC would not be ideal IMO.


----------



## ratherboutside (Mar 19, 2010)

I would go with 125 grain head that is cut on contact. Something like a montec or a black hornet. I would also add a weighted insert. Not sure what Easton arrows you have but they have brass and stainless insert/Halfoutserts for there arrows. Ethics also makes stuff. 

You should be able to get to around 440 grain which I think is better but I also am currently trying 600+grain arrows. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

That is still a pretty light arrow. Arrow mass (weight) helps a lot with penetration. My wife's 26" Easton Axis 500's which are 8.1 GPI (she has been shooting 40-45# draw weight) weighed in 378 grains total weight with a 100 grain tip/broadhead. 10.1% FOC.




























I just built her some Easton Axis 400's (9.0 GPI) with a 75 grain brass insert to boost her weight and they weighed in at 450 grains total weight - 15% FOC.



















Broadhead recommendation coming up...


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

She was originally shooting Rage 2 blade Low KE expandables and just could not get any penetration with them. Understandably - she was shooting lightweight arrows at a low draw weight. She switched to a fixed blade Muzzy Trocar which made a big difference. This is the last deer she shot with them.



















She shot this deer at 21 - 22 yards as he was quartering away from her. The arrow broke through a rib on the entrance side, cracked a rib on the far side and then deflected and went forward lodging in the front leg on the far side. I could not believe the trauma from that little 100 grain broadhead.



















I am fairly confident that if she had been shooting the heavier (450 grain arrow) it probably would have penetrated the rib on the far side and exited with a complete pass through rather than deflecting forward.

Shooting 55# your wife is definitely going to get a lot more speed out of her arrows, but speed doesn't kill - penetration and sharp broadheads do. I would recommend that you beef up her arrows and use a fixed blade broadhead - The Buzzcuts, Black Hornet, G5 Montec, or the Muzzy Trocar, and definitely the added weight up front recommended by both 454 and Ratherbeoutside...and Wild Thing. Get a little extra arrow weight and FOC and she will be fine.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Have her stick one in the same broadhead target other set ups were used on and compare penetration.

How many pounds she is at at a 24 inches matters more than bow capability in draw weight.

When I lightened/lowered draw weight of my compound before eventually retiring it I went to less resistance on impact. A three blade was working just fine.
The next head would have been a two blade. But we could argue design and widths factor.
Weight of heads would (as you are already calculating) depend on weights and F.O.C. desired.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

She is good to go. No worries.


----------

